# Donkeys and goat minerals?



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Have a friend who has donkeys and goats together. Can donkeys eat goat minerals? Or is a general all purpose mineral for all livestock a safer bet? Thanks!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Donkeys can NOT eat goat minerals. There is way too much iron, copper, etc in goat minerals. I don't even allow my donkeys the red salt blocks for horses, too much iron for donkeys.

My donkeys get free choice 
white salt, and california trace mineral pellets, measured out, in their feed daily.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Dayna said:


> Donkeys can NOT eat goat minerals. There is way too much iron, copper, etc in goat minerals. I don't even allow my donkeys the red salt blocks for horses, too much iron for donkeys.
> 
> My donkeys get free choice
> white salt, and california trace mineral pellets, measured out, in their feed daily.


Found a mineral safe for equines/donkeys and while it is awful for goats because it has barely any minerals in it, it's better than nothing.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Maybe she could have a "creep feeder" of sorts with goat mineral inside? Just something that limits access by height in one corner of the shelter or pen.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> Maybe she could have a "creep feeder" of sorts with goat mineral inside? Just something that limits access by height in one corner of the shelter or pen.


Great idea!!


----------

